# Cleveland CG14 wedge



## tgsloon (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm a fairly new golfer of just 20 months and really struggle when I get within 70yds. Both my pitching Wedge and Sand Wedge appear to have a huge heel on them which I have problems getting under the ball. This results in a number of thinned shots skimming across the greens.

I invested in the Cleveland 60Â° CG14 wedge, the low bounce model, and how it has transformed my game. I can get right under the ball with this wedge and confidently hit a full swing around 70-75yds but my confidence in de-lofting it for much shorter shots has made the biggest positive to my game. I no longer feel uneasy with 10yd chips over bunkers to the green - what a change.


----------



## Meady (Jul 1, 2009)

This sounds great. I really want a boo weekley camo version and the low bounce 60 degree sounds perfect for me. I was worried since I'm new to golf too and wasn't sure about forgiveness but this sounds excellent. Thanks for the review.


----------

